# Shaved Antennae



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

When I get my car bac my antennae will be shaved. I found out from sum Audio guy that I can just get an aftermarket one and wire it to the radio and he said I can just throw it in the glove compartment.

He made it seem like it was no big deal but Im a little worried about not getting a good radio reception...

I mean no matter how many CDs I have sometimes I just want to turn on the radio especially when my girl or my mom are in the car... 

WutDoUGuyzThink????


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I dont know if just throwing it in the glove box will work. But on my dads camry you cant see the antenna and the radio sounds really good. It might be good if there isnt anything interfering with the signal.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yo If U would have seen the expression on this guys face--he made it seem like it was no BIG DEAL at all.. He said as long as U have an antennae wired to the radio it doesnt matter where it is....


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Im not an expert. but why is it when you drive by a lot of trees to signal gets weak. Wouldnt that be even worse if its just sitting in the glove box.

Maybe you can do what all the new cars are doing and put one in the middle of your roof.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

G_Funk013 said:


> *Im not an expert. but why is it when you drive by a lot of trees to signal gets weak. Wouldnt that be even worse if its just sitting in the glove box.
> 
> Maybe you can do what all the new cars are doing and put one in the middle of your roof. *


yeah but then that kinda defeats the whole purpose of shaving it eventhough I do like the whole idea of the roof antennae....

But DAMN its like Ill be paying twice the $$$ now--I paid an extra $40 to shave and fill and now to find an anteenae thats functional and looks goos on my roof is gonna take sum time and more $$...


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

This will take some more wiring, but I've heard it works well...you can relocate the antannae to the trunk, and basically mount it to the inside of your trunk lid. I've heard that this way still gives you good reception, but I've not tried it myself or heard it. It's worth a try though.


----------



## nismo13GTiR (May 27, 2002)

Hey..you should think of putting in an electric antenna...i got mine from an integra..it work great..great reception..and when i don't want the antenna popping up..just slap a cd in there or turn the radio off..just my 2 cents..


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

If you get one of those European style roof/topof rear window antenna, you would get better reception. Ideally you want that antenna right smack in the middle of your roof, because you want a large, flat plane as high as possible, to help boost the antenna's reception. The problem with the way the antenna are located on cars getting bad reception next to trees is due to the manufacturer not giving the antenna a flat plane to work with. This is why you'll see those guys with the huge antenna stick 10 ft. in the air _in the middle of the roof_. 

When I worked at Radio Shack I had a couple regular customers try and relocate their antenna for the same reason as you, and they were not happy with the reception they got after that. I've been wanting to go with the Euro-style antenna, and have my stock one shaved like you, but just never had the money to do it. 

BTW, you can go to almost and electronics store and buy an antenna wire extension and that Euro-style antenna for relatively cheap. Radio Shack doesn't sell car audio parts anymore (wasn't enough money in the business anymore after places like Car Toys popping up), but I'm sure somewhere like Circuit City or Car Toys will have what you need. This is a job you can do yourself if you have the time, or it shouldn't cost too much to have them install this for you. Good luck!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
You could always go the 'shark fin' route.

Seth


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Shane --your trunk idea sounds good and clean. I think Im gonna mention it to a audio shop and see wut they say to have this done right...

nismo--I can go electric but like I said my antennae is already shaved and the hole is filled so this is not really an option.....

dono--I am sort of considering doing the roof thing but I want it to look like a nice German Ride where the antennae is kinda set at an angle back on the end of the roof.. Oh and is that all Radio Shacks or just yours that stop selling car stuff??

I know I would just spend so much time trying to find the perfect antennae.....


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

You can get an antenna off of ebay. Just search for roof antenna. But those might have to high of an angle.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *dono--I am sort of considering doing the roof thing but I want it to look like a nice German Ride where the antennae is kinda set at an angle back on the end of the roof.. Oh and is that all Radio Shacks or just yours that stop selling car stuff??
> *


It should still give you good reception up there. The two main keys are to get it up as high as possible, and to get as much surface area around/under it. BTW, I'll probably put mine in the back like the German's also.

As far as I know, it is all Radio Shack's. After all these chains started popping up, Radio shack didn't make enough money to pull a good enough profit off of the car audio, so they scrapped it. Like I said, someone like Car Toys or Circuit City should be able to help you out.


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

Seth, are you referring to the type seen on the BMW 7 series? I like those; the look clean and don't give the the impression of a large radio controlled car.


----------



## Platinum200 (Aug 20, 2002)

The first mod I did to my car was take the antena off 

I live in the mountains and WHEN i get reception, the radio stations suck anyway... I thought the antena looked Ghey so I took it off and put it under the carpet in my trunk.
HOW MUCH IS IT TO GET IT SHAVED, AND PAINTED????
THANKS


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Did someone say shaved? 

Well, I NEVER listen to the radio, so I just had mine removed


----------



## Platinum200 (Aug 20, 2002)

yep, thats the car 
i love the omega front


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

G funk and dono--I think if anything Ill check out ebay and then Ill see about the audio shops and see wut I come up with....

seth and aphex Im not too sure about wut U guys are talking about so try and post a pic--if its a 7 series IM sure it must loook good....

Platinum--So U just ran the wire to the trunk and put under the carpet--I know U in the Mts. but do U get any receptiuon at all???

Oh and body shop charged me another $45 to shave and fill....

1CLN---DAMN when did U get Black rims man--I thought that would be the one thing I have over you (lol)...and I just cant believe that is your stock white it seems so NEW and even wet!!!!

Im beginning to think maybe I should have got my window panels done in white too--I just thought the black would give it a nice contrast to the white BUT I like how yours came out....


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *G funk and dono--I think if anything Ill check out ebay and then Ill see about the audio shops and see wut I come up with....
> *


Whatever works dude! i've got an ebay filter on my car, so... I just suggested someone reputable so that I know you'll be taken care of. You have any pics of the shaved fender?


----------



## Platinum200 (Aug 20, 2002)

nah, I never re-ran any of the wires... I JUST DONT HAVE RADIO AT ALL... Don't bother me any though, all we get is country...
I will get mine shaved by this friday and post pics...
thanks


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Pics soon to come...I got no Digi-Cam...

Oh BTW I took pics with a reg. camera --wuts the process to get them online--is there a way to....


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

i'm not sure what the exact process is, but all you would need to do is upload them to a server and then post a link to the pics.


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

MP2050, Seth, this is the sharkfin I had in mind.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

YO I like that it doesnt even look like an antennae--How can I get this? I would def. do the BMW thing

Oh and dono thanks for the info....


----------



## mavenali (Nov 22, 2002)

if this helps at all... when you drive by trees or through tunnel when you are listening to fm it blocks out b/c the waves roll w/ the earth... where as am goes up and out .....


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

MP2050 - I've had the Velox's for over a month now. They are my "show" wheels. 

Just wait until this spring, you won't believe your eyes


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

XM radio! it costs a lot, and there is a monthly subscription... but their antenna looks like that shark fin, there are no commercials, you get the same radio nationwide, and reception is great. 
the window frame thing: its just black vinyl. get an exacto knife and cut it at the top and bottom, it peels off like a sticker. check out my site. i did it like the day after i got my car


----------



## AlphaSpeed (Jun 23, 2002)

I shaved my antenna myself and put it in the middle of the trunk. it looks better then stock but still i think it needs to be on the roof. as to how much it costs...it shouldnt be that much becuz all i did what tact weld a small piece of sheet metal and then tiger haired and bondoed over it then i used the paint in the can shit...looks pretty decent. and i too would like to knioe where you can get that shark fin antenna...if anyone knoes PLEASE post. Thanx


----------



## 97PocketRocket (Jul 31, 2002)

You can also buy a very inexpensive, pricewise, antanae 'wire' that tapes to the inside of your windshield or rearwindow. The front windshield is very easy to install it on by just removing the front fascia of your dashboard (with a little work and small hands) you can reach into the back and slide the wire down through the dashboard and it will tape to the bottom of the windshield near where your defroster vents are. No one will ever notice it's there and short of getting that wire up past the dashboard it takes all of half an hour to install. It's easier said than done but with a little patience it's a great alternative and I've seen them for sale for as little as $6 at pep boys.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I really like that shark fin too. Does anyone know where we can get one and how much do they cost? Im thinking you just go to a BMW dealer and ask for it.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah, 
Just go to any VW dealer or Saab dealer, maybe even benz but thats $$$$ and ask for the part. They will have it, but shop around. It won't be cheap. My experience, the smaller the part the more it costs...

Seth


----------



## mospeed1 (Oct 5, 2002)

ya mines frenched in i have a billet shorty sticking outta the fender..and i have the stock antenna(hooked to the radio)inside the fender hidden,it works ok but the reception sucks.by powerlines,big trucks tunnels i loss reception and i dont have a long range if i drive like 50 miles north i loose all the good sations.from miami


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

The 200 featured in the new NPM has a front roof mounted antennae, I talked to him at a show, and he also said it wasn't hard at all. Just gotta drill thru your roof.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

"MP2050 - I've had the Velox's for over a month now. They are my "show" wheels." 

"Just wait until this spring, you won't believe your eyes" 

ICLN-- U really are scaring me....lol--I look forward to it-U always keep me on my toes...


"the window frame thing: its just black vinyl. get an exacto knife and cut it at the top and bottom, it peels off like a sticker. check out my site. i did it like the day after i got my car"

So ViVID wut--- you're saying all U did was peel off the black and it was body color. It cant be like this for the Sentra-mine does not look like U can peel off..

"It's easier said than done but with a little patience it's a great alternative and I've seen them for sale for as little as $6 at pep boys."

PocketRocket-- Thanks for the info but hows the reception with this method--it sounds like I can handle it...

SO wut about sum more info on that BMW antennae--this is the only antennae I would consider putting on right now...


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

I forgot to mention that that guy has a BMW antennae, He says he ordered it through BMW. I'm gonna try and contact him for more info, because I too am interested in this modification.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

JT200SX-N-FX said:


> *I forgot to mention that that guy has a BMW antennae, He says he ordered it through BMW. I'm gonna try and contact him for more info, because I too am interested in this modification. *


Yeah Yo do that and let us know--as long as BMW doesnt want to much for it IM DOWN!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2002)

i just took mine off and put black tape around the black mount.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Scheizekopf said:


> *i just took mine off and put black tape around the black mount. *


uhhh.....o---k.....


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

you can buy a powered in window antenna from circuit city for forty bucks hooks up to power and hides on top of inside of windsheild


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

twisted200ser said:


> *you can buy a powered in window antenna from circuit city for forty bucks hooks up to power and hides on top of inside of windsheild *


Wut do U mean it hides inside of windshield???


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

"So ViVID wut--- you're saying all U did was peel off the black and it was body color. It cant be like this for the Sentra-mine does not look like U can peel off.."
i remember discussing this months back. i think 1clnb14 just did that. i know on my 200, it just peeled off. it goes underneath the weatherstripping at top and bottom, thats why you have to cut it. but if you look inside the door @ where the black stuff is, it might be already peeling. thats how i figured it out.


----------



## CLSo1A (May 2, 2002)

I work at radioshack and we sell a $5 automobile wired antenna. It sticks to the top of ur windshield. It gets just as good reception and you can't see it. I was thinking about doing this a while back but decided not to cuz I'm gonna be selling the car.... hopefully


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

whoever was talking about the camry antennae...

My grandmother has a 2002 camry, and the antennae is built into the rear glass. cool as all hell.. its like inbetween the defroster wires. best idea yet imo


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

I work at ratshack as well.

you guys wouldnt believe the big damn deal the uppers made about not having to take names and addresses anymore. you think the world was ending or something.

I work at a 1.5mil store here in atlanta.. I make decent money (on commision) how about you other rs people?


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

I made good money there, but my manager pissed me off so much that I finally had to leave. I was in Mark Macfarland's store most of my time there. 01-8204. District 0510. Mark told me they didn't have car radio stuff anymore? Is it just a couple specific items or something now? Is it possible to get one of those CD players from RSH? They sound pretty good. Not an alpine, but it's much better than my stock radio. 

NO more names and addresses? Holy S***! You can imagine how many sales RS probably lost due to that damn policy.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

se7enty7 said:


> *whoever was talking about the camry antennae...
> 
> My grandmother has a 2002 camry, and the antennae is built into the rear glass. cool as all hell.. its like inbetween the defroster wires. best idea yet imo *


Thats probably the same as my dad's 99 camry.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Vivid--Ill check into that once I get my car back. I just never thought it would peel off and be body color--

Oh and to all the Radio Shack guyz thanks for the info Ill be going by a store over the weekand to pick up the antennae for the windshield .....

Too bad no one posted anything else about that BMW antennae--that would have looked GOOD!!


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

They have them on E-Bay... http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1873797977 But that is a "dummy" so it isnt a real antenna. But I am sure with a little fabrication you can drill a hole thru it and stick an antenna in make it work. personally tho I wouldnt try it.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *They have them on E-Bay... http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1873797977 But that is a "dummy" so it isnt a real antenna. But I am sure with a little fabrication you can drill a hole thru it and stick an antenna in make it work. personally tho I wouldnt try it. *


I dunno it looks kinda weird in those pics--the other pics seemed more official.....oh well IM just gonna stay SHAVED>>>>>


----------



## jlpearl (Jun 9, 2002)

*i was blessed....maybe*

When i bought my 95 SE-R i never noticed that the antennae had been shaved (haha talk about a newbie!). i guess it was a nice surprise when i realized this, however i kno the kid that owed the car before me beat it, and got into an accident with it :/ oh well the price to pay to hav bout something other than a honda.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

there is a problem with those on the windshield types. when you have the windshield wipers on they affect reception sometimes. but my only piece of evidence of this is the one my dad had on his '73 pick-up (POS but it thumped!!) its pretty easy to find those antennas like on new jetta's,ect. i found one at a fleamarket for 6 dollars, would have bought it but i couldn't find out were you hook the antenna wire up to it and the whole packaging was wirtten in japanese so that kind of turned me off to it.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *Vivid--Ill check into that once I get my car back. I just never thought it would peel off and be body color--
> 
> *



Just peel it off, I'm 100% sure it is body color under the vinyl


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Well I got the car back and I turned on the radio and to my surprise I was still able to get reception--its not great but its good enuff for me to procrastinate for about a month or two in getting another antennae.....lol  

Nah but Ill just be getting the anteenae from Radio Shackl or something and see how it sounds wired up---Ill let U guys know...


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

You got your car back. Tight work. Hows it look?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

G_Funk013 said:


> *You got your car back. Tight work. Hows it look? *


Yo I cant tell U the difference....I could have cried...lol

It really looks good--it took the shop two weeks but it was worth it....pics soon to come


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

My antenna


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

YO!!!! Ive never seen anything like that--does that actually work...Im seriously laughing out loud right now...

Dont get me wrong it doesnt look bad --Ive just never seen an antennae like that....


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Stubby


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

yes my mini antenna works


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Hey it's not the size that counts, It's how it's used!! LOL!!!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

JT200SX-N-FX said:


> *Hey it's not the size that counts, It's how it's used!! LOL!!! *


LOL.....sounds like U may have a personal issue JT.....


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *LOL.....sounds like U may have a personal issue JT..... *


Naw dogg! My antennae is Loooong!


----------

